# 800 ac. Heard Co. lease



## lockhornes (May 9, 2007)

*850 ac. Heard Co. lease*

850 ac lease in Heard co. near Powers Cross Rd. 80% clear cut with creek bottoms left. we have gas lines with plenty of food plots. $650.00 this includes food plots. Here are a few that we have kill. HAD SOME TO BACK OUT I HAVE FIVE OPENINGS. CALL RONNIE @ 770-254-0416.


----------



## lockhornes (Jul 24, 2007)

TTT ONE MORE TIME. This should be one of this best yars let on the club. Don't miss out on this opportunity.


----------



## mashley707 (Aug 4, 2007)

You still Have openings?


----------



## Predator56 (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll call you today


----------



## lockhornes (Apr 16, 2008)

*2008 hunting season.*

Need members for the 2008 season.


----------



## BBD (Apr 16, 2008)

Pm Sent


----------



## limbhanger (Apr 16, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## woody777 (Apr 17, 2008)

Message sent.


----------



## 52mathewsXT (Apr 27, 2008)

what about family, quests, and can you post rules of the club  Thanks


----------



## lockhornes (Apr 28, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Armyhunter17 (May 8, 2008)

*lease*

PM sent!


----------



## DeweyDuck (May 9, 2008)

*Deer lease*

Give me a call tonight. 404 317 5566


----------



## lockhornes (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lockhornes (May 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lockhornes (May 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Player4211 (May 19, 2008)

the deer in my avatar came from down there!We have a good bunch of guys. Ronnie puts alot of time into our club.


----------



## lockhornes (May 21, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## lockhornes (May 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------

